# Intelsat Bird Flies



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Intelsat's IS-10-02 satellite successfully launched aboard an ILS Proton launch vehicle last week. The spacecraft is expected to become operational in August. The satellite will provide high power Ku-Band spot beam coverage for Europe and the Middle East and C-Band capacity to customers in South America, Europe, Africa and portions of Asia and North America.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

